# Kingfisher Blue Audi TT Girl New to Site From Ireland!



## Emma Audi TT (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey All,

Im Emma,

I am the proud owner of an 02 Kingfisher Blue Audi TT Quattro! (Pictures coming very soon)
I was spoken to by a Audi TT Enthusiast who stopped me at a Petrol Station admiring my car and recommend I join here... so here I am! 
Pointers on performance, maintenance & all others regarding spec & modifications all welcome

Thanks :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Emma,

Welcome to the Forum. You have a nice coloured TT


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Emma, looking forward to the photos.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Emma, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Emma Audi TT (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for all the warm welcomes! 
Photos of my Audi coming soon! 8) 

Emma :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Welcome, most certainly the best colour


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Welcome along


----------



## Emma Audi TT (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey All!

Hi Audi :wink:


----------



## Emma Audi TT (Nov 17, 2014)

8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Going up (steeply) 

Nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looking good :wink:


----------



## Emma Audi TT (Nov 17, 2014)

8)


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

That's one of my favourite colours, what colour are your seats? these pics make me miss my 225 so bad :x its a lovely car good luck with it


----------



## Emma Audi TT (Nov 17, 2014)

bhoy78 said:


> That's one of my favourite colours, what colour are your seats? these pics make me miss my 225 so bad :x its a lovely car good luck with it


Thanks 8) 
There Dark Leather!

Emma


----------

